# لمـــــــــأذا أخترت هذا الأسم للتسجيل ف



## Messias (16 فبراير 2006)

بسم الله القوى​ 
لماذا لماذا ​ 


*كل منا له اسم سجل به فى المنتدى ليتم التعارف عليه من خلاله هذا الاسم ربما يكون اسمك الحقيقى او اسم تحبه كصفة حميدة او شخص تحبه و خلافه *

*المهم : كل منا يضع لماذا اختار هذا الاسم بالذات*


*سابدا بنفسى طبعا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


*الأسم : Messias*


*اخترته لحبى لاسم الهى و مخلصى و قراءة و دراسة العهد القديم لما له من اهميه *
*و لما له من تعبير عن المسيح المخلص و الفادى*

*الكلمة العبرية ‘‘مسيا’’، هي نفسها الكلمة اليونانية ‘‘المسيح’’. وكلتاهما تعنيان ‘‘المختار من الله’’*

*ثانيا الأسم مش مشهور و ممكن اسجل فى اى منتدى و انا مطمئن :yahoo: *


----------



## whocares (18 فبراير 2006)

Messias قال:
			
		

> بسم الله القوى​
> لماذا لماذا ​
> 
> 
> ...


*

لم أتمكن من الكتابة بالعربية عند بدء التسجيل لمشاكل موجودة بالسوفتوير (software). 

طبعا whocares قد تعني إما "من يهتم" بصيغة السؤال أو التعجب أو تعني التوكيد "لشخص يهتم" فعلا.

أحيانا ننسى (و أنا واحد) سبب وجودنا في المنتدى و نحتاج أن نملك بنعمة الله الفعلية من يهتم بأمورنا الروحية و الجسدية و المعنوية و حتى المادية. و أنا جاهز لأي أسئلة حتى من الغير المسيحيين لأنني أهتم.*


----------



## blackguitar (21 فبراير 2006)

*ممممممممممممممم انا بقى اسمى blackguitar*
*ومتهيألى ده تفسيره بسيط اوى اوى اوى*

*انا بحب الجيتار اوى برغم انى مش بعرف اعزف عليه بس بحب اسمع صوته الكلاسيك او الكهربا*
*وبسمع نوع من الاغانى فيه الجيتار صوته صاخب اوى ففكرنى باللون الاسود اللى بيكون واضح*
*فسميت نفسى بالاسم ده*

*ده بالاضافه لحبى فاللون الاسود*


----------



## scent_of_man (21 فبراير 2006)

أنا اخترت اسمي 

scent_of_man

على غرار فيلم لآب باتشينو اسمو scent of woman 

هلأ أنا بنت ... بس ليش غيرت بالاسم ...

بسيطة ..

لأني عم دور على رائحة وجود رجل ... شو بدي براويح البنات ... مليت منها 


ع فكرة الفيلم كتير جلو ... بنصحكون تشوفوه ... آل باتشينو أخد عليه أوسكار ..


----------



## scent_of_man (21 فبراير 2006)

الفيلم اسمو بالعربي 

عطر امرأة


----------



## يوحنا الحبيب (21 فبراير 2006)

*احب هدة الاسم*

انااترسمت شماسباسم يوحنا  عشان كان اسم اب اعترفى والكاهن البخدام معها فى الكنيسة وكمان عشان هو اميل المجموعة بتاعتى افا بلامون السائح


----------



## Coptic Man (21 فبراير 2006)

*انا بقي اسمي مينا 

وبحب شركة الهوتميل وخداماتها 

فا بقيت با اسجل في اي منتدي باسم مينا هوت بدل هوت ميل يعني *


----------



## ++menooo++ (25 فبراير 2006)

يا ريت يا جماعه الكل يرحب ب بيشوى 
ingodwetrust
وربنا يحافظ عليه و يكون عضو مبارك


----------



## ++menooo++ (25 فبراير 2006)

+ Gomana + قال:
			
		

> *انا بقى جومانة *
> *وده اسم جميل اوى حبيته لان اخويا الصغير على طول بيندهلى بيه *
> *بيدلعنى يعنى باسم جومانة بدل اسمى الحقيقى او بدل جيجى يعنى *
> 
> ...


انا رايى ان اسم جومانه ده اسم جميل 
بس رجاء ترحبى بالناس الجدد بلاش تنشغلى


----------



## My Rock (25 فبراير 2006)

انا اختاريت My Rock

لان المسيح صخرتي, و انا اشبه ب بطرس, صخرة المسيح, في نفس طريقة التعامل ايضا, ان اكون متسرع في بعض المواقف...


----------



## †gomana† (26 فبراير 2006)

menooo قال:
			
		

> انا رايى ان اسم جومانه ده اسم جميل
> بس رجاء ترحبى بالناس الجدد بلاش تنشغلى


 
حـــــــــاضر يا اخى الجديد مينو 
ربنا يباركك فى خدمتك


----------



## †بشرى† (28 نوفمبر 2006)

اهلا وسهلا بيك أخ العزيز Messias في منتديات الكنيسة العربية.


----------



## محمدباشا (2 ديسمبر 2006)

أهلاً وسهلاً بيك بين أخواتك 

وفى أجمل منتدى 

منور  يا  باشا  

وإن شاء الله تفيد وتستفيد

وكل عام وانتم جميعاً بخير


----------



## coptic hero (8 ديسمبر 2006)

اسمى معناه البطل القبطى وهو يعنى كل مسيحى عايش على ارض مصر :a82: :a82: :a82:


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (9 ديسمبر 2006)

انا مسيحيه و افتخر و اخترت هاذا الاسم لاني احب ان يعرف جميع الناس اني مسيحيه و انا افتخر كثيرا  بديني


----------



## jim_halim (11 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع جميل فعلاً .. الف شكر يا أخي عليه .. 
أنا أخترت الأسم : jim_halim


----------



## jim_halim (11 ديسمبر 2006)

لسبب أن أسمي هم جيمي .. و لقب العائلة هو حليم .. 
و طبعاً ال under score  دي لأني كنت فاكر التسجيل هنا زي الميل .. 
ما ينفعش فيه المسافة ..


----------



## Twin (17 ديسمبر 2006)

*جميل بجد*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااااااي Messias *

*موضوع جميل بجد*

*أنا بقي أسمي عادي*
*أمير فكري*
*من غير طلاسم*

*بس لقبي هو التوأم وقريب هغير أسمي له*
*والتوأم هو لقب القديس توما الرسول *
*وهو شفيعي الأول من ضمن ثلاثة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## البابا (17 ديسمبر 2006)

انا اخترت اسم البابا فى جميع منتدى اشترك فيه
لسببين اتنين بس
وعلى فكره انا كل المنتديات المسيحيه مسجل فيها باسم البابا
وده طبعا يرجع للسبب الاول
عشقى للبابا كيرلس
والسبب التانى اسمى كيرلس​


----------



## نادر ناجى نصيف (30 ديسمبر 2006)

انا اخترت اسمى الحقيقى لان المنتدى جميل اوى 
علشان اتعرف على كل الموجودين بالمنتدى بصراحة 
وانا بشكر كل الموجودين بالمنتدى وربنا يباركم 
اخوكم  نادر ناجى


----------



## kajo (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لمـــــــــأذا أخترت هذا الأسم للتسجيل*

انا بقى كاجو  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يعنى فرقع لوز  يعنى شركات الكراتيه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هو الاسم عاجبنى غشان صغر وغريب ويتحفظ بسرعه  وجميل 

وكفايه بقى لحسن اتغر

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

موضوع جميل اوى


----------



## fullaty (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لمـــــــــأذا أخترت هذا الأسم للتسجيل*

انا مختارة اسمى الحقيقى ولقب علتى 
وعلى فكرة موضوع حلو للتعارف اوى 
ربنا يباركك يا مايكل ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## Ramzi (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لمـــــــــأذا أخترت هذا الأسم للتسجيل ف*

فكرة جديدة و سؤال حلوووووووووووووووووووووو كثييييييييييييييييير

المهم اسمي ramzi و بالعربي انا اسمي الحقيقي رمزي

أتوقع انه الموضوع هيك صار أسهل


----------



## christin (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لمـــــــــأذا أخترت هذا الأسم للتسجيل*

*انا اخترت الاسم ده لانه اسمي الحقيقي 
وكرستينا جاي من كريستيان يعني مسيحيه*


----------



## twety (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لمـــــــــأذا أخترت هذا الأسم للتسجيل*

اناو twety

واعتقد الغالبيه عارفين شخصيه تويتي

انا بحب الشخصيه دى
علشان كده سجلت بالاسم ده


----------



## mase7ya (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لمـــــــــأذا أخترت هذا الأسم للتسجيل*

*بالنسبة الى انا سجلت بأسم mase7ya

والسبب انو هاى اكتر حاجة  انا  افتخر فيها *


----------



## بنت الفادى (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لمـــــــــأذا أخترت هذا الأسم للتسجيل*

وانا بقا بنت الفادى
علشان ابويا اللى فدانى جه ومات علشانى
عايزة الكل يعرف انى الهى من حبه لى ترك مجدة ونزل ومات بدالى
علشان كدة انا  بفخر واقول انى بنت الفادى مخلصى​


----------



## Coptic Princess (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*Re: لمـــــــــأذا أخترت هذا الأسم للتسجيل &#1*

وانا اخترت الاسم الاميره القبطيه علشان انا اميره بنت ملك الملوك 
و رب الارباب يسوع المسيح وكل قبطي و قبطيه
Coptic Prince we Coptic Princes

وكل مسيحي وميسيحيه prince we princess
علشان احنا كلنا اولاد الملك

:99::99::99:
واما كل الذين قبلوه فاعطاهم سلطانا ان يصيروا اولاد الله اي المؤمنون باسمه.

الروح نفسه ايضا يشهد لارواحنا اننا اولاد الله

لان الخليقة نفسها ايضا ستعتق من عبودية الفساد الى حرية مجد اولاد الله.

اي ليس اولاد الجسد هم اولاد الله بل اولاد الموعد يحسبون نسلا


انظروا اية محبة اعطانا الآب حتى ندعى اولاد الله.من اجل هذا لا يعرفنا العالم لانه لا يعرفه.

ايها الاحباء الآن نحن اولاد الله ولم يظهر بعد ماذا سنكون.ولكن نعلم انه اذا أظهر نكون مثله لاننا سنراه كما هو

بهذا نعرف اننا نحب اولاد الله اذا احببنا الله وحفظنا وصاياه​


----------



## peace_86 (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لمـــــــــأذا أخترت هذا الأسم للتسجيل*

*أنا كنت ناوي يكون إسمي peace ..
لكن تفاجأت أن الإسم كان موجود قبل..

فإخترت peace_86 .. و86 هو نفس السنة إللى آمنت فيه الأم ناهد متولي(أمي العزيزة) بالمسيح يسوع الرب..
وهي السبب في إيماني بالرب يسوع..

وشكراً ..*
أخوكمـ..


----------



## peace_86 (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لمـــــــــأذا أخترت هذا الأسم للتسجيل*

وpeace طبعاً تعني السلام..
وأنا أحب السلام وأقدسه بشكل غير طبيعي..


----------



## MarMar2004 (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لمـــــــــأذا أخترت هذا الأسم للتسجيل*

انا اخترت اسمي marmar2004 علشان مرمر ده الاسم اللي بيناديني بيه كل الناس القريبن مني خالص وكمان اللي بحبهم اما اختياري 2004 دي السنة اللي اتعرفت فيها علي تؤام روحي وصديقة عمري


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لمـــــــــأذا أخترت هذا الأسم للتسجيل*

*انا بقى اخترت sosa   علشان ده اسم الدلع فى البيت  اسمى اما angel علشان انا بعشق منظر الملائكة:t14: وبحبهم قوى وعى رئسهم طبعا الملاك ميخائيل ​**الموضوع رائع وربنا يباركك و يعوض تعب محبتك  *


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لمـــــــــأذا أخترت هذا الأسم للتسجيل*

انااخترت اسم ينبوع المحبة

لان حد بحبوا اوى اللى اختارلى الاسم دة​


----------



## asula (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لمـــــــــأذا أخترت هذا الأسم للتسجيل*

اهااا موضوع كثير حلو
انا اسمي اسيل ودلعي في كل مكان هو اسولة واسم اسولة بالايطالي والاسباني يعني الون الازرق
وانا احب اللون الازرق كثيرا لان يريحني
لهذا السبب سميت نفسي اسولة 
والرب يبارك حياتكم​


----------



## تونى 2010 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لمـــــــــأذا أخترت هذا الأسم للتسجيل*

انا اسمى تونى 2010 وده علشان اسمى الحقيقىانطونيوس وكل اصحابى بيقولوا لى تونى


----------



## vamdracula2005 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لمـــــــــأذا أخترت هذا الأسم للتسجيل*

مش عارف  اقول ايه بس   انا   بحب   افلام   مصاصى  الدماء   ودراكولا  ، دا غير انى  عارف  تاريخ  فلاد الوالاشى     اصل مصاصين الدماء  ... vam = vampire = مصاص دماء  

dracula = دراكولا 

ده بالاضافه  انى   انا دراكولا   الحقيقى .....   هل ممكن ترحبوا بدراكولا بينكوا؟؟   انا اهلاوى   اطمنوا     هاهاها


----------



## losivertheprince (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لمـــــــــأذا أخترت هذا الأسم للتسجيل*

*سلام المسيح :
انا اخترت هذا الاسم من زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان قوي قريت في الانجيل في العهد القديم عن لوسيفر الشيطان وقريت عدة قصص عن لوسيفر الابن النصف بشري ونصف شيطاني وهو من نسل الشيطان ......... اعجبتني القصه واعجبني الاسم .*​


----------



## monlove (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لمـــــــــأذا أخترت هذا الأسم للتسجيل*

*انا اخترت مون لاف
ومعناها اني مينا اللي هو  انا بحب وحبي دة للناس 
ولكل شي جميل ولذيذ *


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لمـــــــــأذا أخترت هذا الأسم للتسجيل*

انا اخترت هل اسم عشنني اعشق نهر دجلة .. اعظم نهر فبلدي العظيم .. العراق

و انا هيك اسمي بأكتر المنتديات .. او بيشبهو او رمات بسجل باسمي الصريح .. بس بيعجبني اكتر اسجل باسم عاشقة دجلة .. لئن يعبر عني اكتر


----------



## youssef hachem (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: لمـــــــــأذا أخترت هذا الأسم للتسجيل*

اصدقائي الاعزاء
انا  لم اختار اسمي فاهلي هم من اختاروه لي!!!!!


----------



## الانبا ونس (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لمـــــــــأذا أخترت هذا الأسم للتسجيل*

*سلام

انا اختارت اسم الانبا ونس لانى

من محبى الانبا ونس شفيع الاقصر

غير انى من كتر حبى لى الناس فى الكنيسة 

سمونى الانبا ونس

شفعتوا تكون معاكوا​*


----------



## safsofeh (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لمـــــــــأذا أخترت هذا الأسم للتسجيل ف*

*انا بالنسبه الي هاد الاسم الوحيد الي اخترته و زبط معي عشان اسجل بالمنتدى وما حبيت ابعد بالاسم لاني بنسى كتير بس ​*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لمـــــــــأذا أخترت هذا الأسم للتسجيل*

*انا ليش اخترت اسمي هو ana 100 100  *
*اقصد فيه هو انني انا مخلص بدم المسيح 100 100*​


----------



## sasooo (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لمـــــــــأذا أخترت هذا الأسم للتسجيل*

انا اسمى سارة ومن الاسكندريةوطالبة بجامعة
بس انا سجلة نفسىىىىىىىىىىىى sasoo
انا بحب السم دا كتير اوىلان اصحابى على طول بينادونىى بية
هواسم الدلع


----------



## Messias (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لمـــــــــأذا أخترت هذا الأسم للتسجيل*

أهلا بالأسكندرانيه :yahoo:


----------



## sondos_m2006 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لمـــــــــأذا أخترت هذا الأسم للتسجيل*

انا بقى سجلت بالاسم ده علشان sondosده اسم الدلع بتاعى
و m معظم اصحابى وزمايلى وحبايبى اسمهم بيبدأ بالحرف ده
2006  كان اول تعامل ليا مع النت كان سنة 2006 بس كده


----------



## kajo (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لمـــــــــأذا أخترت هذا الأسم للتسجيل*



sondos_m2006 قال:


> انا بقى سجلت بالاسم ده علشان sondosده اسم الدلع بتاعى
> و m معظم اصحابى وزمايلى وحبايبى اسمهم بيبدأ بالحرف ده
> 2006  كان اول تعامل ليا مع النت كان سنة 2006 بس كده



شرح وافى وصريح


----------



## *malk (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لمـــــــــأذا أخترت هذا الأسم للتسجيل*

انا بقى اخترت كيكى

عشان صغير و جمييييييييييييل

و الاهم انى مش عرفت اسجل باسمkoki 

ههههههههههههههههههههه

موضوع جميل


----------



## noraa (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لمـــــــــأذا أخترت هذا الأسم للتسجيل*

انا بقى سجلت باسم نورا لان وبختصار دة اسم الدلع لى ولان من يوم ميلادى محدش يعرف اسمى الحقيقى غير عالتى واصدقائى الدراسة فقط


----------



## ganet (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لمـــــــــأذا أخترت هذا الأسم للتسجيل*

انا اسمي جانيت  ودي اول مرة اشترك وبرحب بالكل :36_33_3:


----------



## jesus.my.life (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لمـــــــــأذا أخترت هذا الأسم للتسجيل*

انا بسجل باسم شادى ميلاد لان دة اسمى الحقيقى ومش بحب استعمل اسامى وهمية 
الموضوع جميل يا مان


----------



## نيفين ثروت (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لمـــــــــأذا أخترت هذا الأسم للتسجيل ف*

انا سجلت اسمى بالاسم الحقيقى
نيفين ثروت مش علشان حاجه
بس لانى مش بحب الغموض
حبيت الكل يعرفنى باسمى الحقيقى
ربنا يباركك على الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## محامي مسيحي (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لمـــــــــأذا أخترت هذا الأسم للتسجيل ف*



أنا محامي مسيحي..

محامي..مهنتي وهوايتي ودفاعي وحبي الأول

مسيحي.. ديانتي و كل حياتي


ربنا يبارك حياتكم

​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لمـــــــــأذا أخترت هذا الأسم للتسجيل ف*

*انا بقى ده اسمى 
واخترت انجى لاف جيسس لانى 
بموت فى شخص المسيح فى وداعتة وحنيتة
ومقدرش احط اسم تانى بعد لاف غيره ​*


----------



## semsemah (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: لمـــــــــأذا أخترت هذا الأسم للتسجيل ف*

ده إسم الدلع من أيام لما كنت بيبى .... روحى يا سمسمة تعالى يا سمسمة ايه اللى عملتيه ده يا سمسمة وقعتك سودة يا سمسمة وهكذا وهلم جرا....


----------



## georgesal001 (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لمـــــــــأذا أخترت هذا الأسم للتسجيل ف*

إخترت هذا الاسم لأن اسمي جورج وعنواني البريدي يبدأ بنفس الطريقة بالاضافة انني انسى كثيرا

جورج


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لمـــــــــأذا أخترت هذا الأسم للتسجيل ف*

انا بقي سجلت باسمي الحقيقي نيفين رمزي لانه اسمي وكمان نيفين معناها بالقبطي كل
 يعني اسمي كافي لكل حاجه ههههههههههههههههه
وطبعا من خلال اسمي لقيت صديقة عمري مرة تانيه نيفين ثروت لما شوفت اسمها الحقيقي
 وربنا ما يحرمنيش منها تاني ههههههههههههه بس
امضاء نيفين رمزي​


----------



## اسحاق الباحث (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لمـــــــــأذا أخترت هذا الأسم للتسجيل ف*

أنا اخترت هذا الاسم لأن بصراحة من زمان كنت أحس بالارتياح لسماعه أو نطقه. لذلك هو أول اسم جه على بالي لما جيت أسجل في المنتدى قبل أيام. مش عارف إلى أي مدى هو اسم مسيحي، خصوصا انه يبدو ما ذكر في العهد الجديد على حد علمي. لكن فيه احتمال اني أغيره واختار اسم تاني يكون من العهد الجديد أو من خلفية مسيحية يعني.


----------



## just member (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لمـــــــــأذا أخترت هذا الأسم للتسجيل ف*

*انا بقى اخترت jojo_ch3*
*ودلمة *​


----------



## just member (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لمـــــــــأذا أخترت هذا الأسم للتسجيل ف*

*اناا بقى اسمى*
*jojo_ch3*
*ومعناة *
*jojo= دة كان اسم دلع حبيتة اوى من بنت اتعرفت عليها هون بأنجلند وهى لبنانية واسمها ميرال *
*وكانت بتقولة بللهجة جميلة اكتير*
*كنت بحب اكتير ها الاسم منها اوى *
*علما ان اسمى الحقيقى مافان*
*بحرف الفى مش الفة*
**
*ch= اختصار لكلمة chirstian*
*3=رقم بحبة جدا وبتفائل بية *
*شكرا للموضوع بجد فى منتهى الروعة *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لمـــــــــأذا أخترت هذا الأسم للتسجيل ف*

*مممممم... فكرة الموضوع جميلة يا  **Messias *
*
انا اخترت EXtreemFXTrader
لان
FX اختصار للفوركس Forex
Trader طبعا يعنى متاجر
معناها "متاجر الفوركس المحترف"
لانى احب جدا هذا المجال





*


----------



## Messias (12 أكتوبر 2008)

اهلا بيك 
يسعدنى انك كمان من اسكندرية زيي

المجال ده انا كنت خلاص داخل فيه عرفت معلومات كتير عن الفوركس و قريت كتب و خلاص يعنى عملت حساب مجانى و نزلت برنامج المتاجره و فى الأخر ماعملتش حاجه ! مع انى كان عندى دافع قوى عشان ادخل فى المجال الرائع ده و كنت منتظر ادخل النت فى البيت و الغريب انى دخلته و كان الهدف الأساسى منها هو انى أبدا فعلا المتاجره فى الفوركس و لكن هيهات !!!

لو تقدر تساعدنى أكون شاكر ليك كتير و لو عندك كتاب يوميات مضارب فى البورصه ياريت تبعتهولى 

و ربنا يوفقك و يبارك حياتك 

Y! : shakespeare320
Facebook : Michael kamal (shakespeare320 Y! .com)

thnx


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (9 ديسمبر 2008)

اما انا بقى فكان نفسى اكتب اسم احسن من كدا بس لما جيت اشترك ماكنتش عارفه افكر وفجأه فكرت اكتب tota   لان ماما فى الاوقات اللى فيها بتكون راضيه عنى بتدلعنى ب tota بالرغم انه دلع بعيد عن اسمى خالص  بس فمانفعش لان فيه اخت تانيه سبقتنى بالاسم دا فاجه  ببالى اكتب tota love


----------



## saalooo (9 ديسمبر 2008)

بجد فكره الموضوع  حلوه اووي
وانا بقي كتبت الاسم ده  علشان كنت كاتبه اسم تاني وقالولي الاسم ده موجود في المنتدي بس رحت كتبت الاسم ده ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 ديسمبر 2008)

انا  اختارت swety koky girl
وحبيت اميز بكلمه بنت عشان كوكى دلوقتى بتمشى ولاد وبنات وحطيت سويتى حاجه حلوه بس كده​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 مارس 2010)

*لية اخترت الاسم ده فى المنتدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟ عايزة مشاركة من الكل*

سؤال فضولى دايما فى بالى ليه دخلت المنتدى  بالاسم ده والاسم ده

بيعنيللك ايه الاسم ده عشان كده اخترته

ياريت الكل يشارك عايزة اعرف اكبر قدر من الاسماء

وانا كمان هقولكوا ليه اخترت اسمى ده​


----------



## just member (4 مارس 2010)

*رد: لية اخترت الاسم ده فى المنتدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟ عايزة مشاركة من الكل*

*بحييكى اختى على موضوعك
انا هيك اخترت اسمى لانها الحقيقة
انا مجرد عضو
عضو فى اسرة عظيمة كاملة المحبة والجمال
شأنى ليس أكثر من عضو موجود بالوقت...
سلام ونعمة
*​


----------



## النهيسى (4 مارس 2010)

*رد: لية اخترت الاسم ده فى المنتدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟ عايزة مشاركة من الكل*

*







شكـــــــــرا للموضـــوع
لاننى أخذت لقب لشفيعى

القديس العظيم الشهيد

أبانـــوب النهيســــى









​*


----------



## My Rock (4 مارس 2010)

*رد: لية اخترت الاسم ده فى المنتدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟ عايزة مشاركة من الكل*

إخترت إسمي My Rock لأن المسيح صخرتي. الموضوع كان متعلق بشخصيتي المشابهة لشخصية بطرس الرسول في طبعها، المتسرع و الغيور الذي قلب الله ضعفه لقوة..


----------



## zezza (4 مارس 2010)

*رد: لية اخترت الاسم ده فى المنتدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟ عايزة مشاركة من الكل*

انا بتغاظ جدا من اسم زيزا لانه مش له اى علاقة باسمى الحقيقى و كل العيلة بتنادينى بيه
علشان كدة سميتنى زيزا ممكن ابقى احبه فى المستقبل ​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (4 مارس 2010)

*رد: لية اخترت الاسم ده فى المنتدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟ عايزة مشاركة من الكل*

انا بحب الاسم ده فوق ما تتخيلوة عشان شفيعى
 الانبا موسى الاسود حبيبى وشفيعى
​وبعدين انا بجد اللى هاموت واعرف اسمك ليه


----------



## oesi no (4 مارس 2010)

*رد: لية اخترت الاسم ده فى المنتدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟ عايزة مشاركة من الكل*

*انا مخترتش اسمى 
هو كان الاسم اللى بيسجل بيه اخويا على اغلب المنتديات
فسجلت بيه على المنتدى هنا 
ومكنتش متخيل انى هستمر وهشارك لغايه ما اكون مشرف 
اما معنى الاسم 
oesi_no
اوسى دلع يوسف الى هو اخويا 
*​


----------



## youhnna (4 مارس 2010)

*رد: لية اخترت الاسم ده فى المنتدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟ عايزة مشاركة من الكل*

*اخترتة لانه اسمى الحقيقى
بس​*


----------



## besm alslib (4 مارس 2010)

*رد: لية اخترت الاسم ده فى المنتدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟ عايزة مشاركة من الكل*

*بصراحه انا كنت مسجله باسم تاني وكان هو الاقرب الي وكنت بحبه كتير*

*لكن لاسباب معينه سجلت بعضويه تانيه وباسم تاني*

*لكن الاكيد ان الصليب هو رمز خلاصنا وانا بشكل بديهي *

*اول ما بيصير اي شي بقول باسم الصليب بشكل تلقائي وعفوي*

*فاخترت انو يكون اسمي الجديد بالمنتدى*

*
شكرا عزيزتي على الموضوع 

الرب يباركك*
​


----------



## candy shop (4 مارس 2010)

*رد: لية اخترت الاسم ده فى المنتدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟ عايزة مشاركة من الكل*

انا بصراحه ابنى هو اللى اختارلى الاسم

وانا حبيته بعد كده 

موضوع جميل 
​


----------



## ميرنا (4 مارس 2010)

تم الدمج للتكرار 
​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 مارس 2010)

*رد: لية اخترت الاسم ده فى المنتدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟ عايزة مشاركة من الكل*



zezza قال:


> انا بتغاظ جدا من اسم زيزا لانه مش له اى علاقة باسمى الحقيقى و كل العيلة بتنادينى بيه
> علشان كدة سميتنى زيزا ممكن ابقى احبه فى المستقبل ​




*هههههههههههه اول مره اشوف حد مسجل نفسه باسم مبيحبهوش *


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (4 مارس 2010)

هو اسمى الحقيقى ولان بحب العدرا جدا 
دخلت باسم منال بنت العدرا
مرسي على موضعك​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 مارس 2010)

*انا بقي كان اسمي truthseeker*

*الباحثه عن الحق*

*و كنت في نهايه رحله البحث فسجلت بالاسم دا و مكنتش متاكده لسه من حاجات كتير في الايمان رغم انه المبدا كان موجود و كنت منتقله من رحله شك و الحاد ثم لادينيه و بين اللفظين فرق في الوصف و التطبيق ههههههههه بس دي مرحله و دي مرحله و لو ان الالحاد مش بيروح من مخ الواحد بسرعه لا بيستني في طريقه تفكيرك*

*و لما اتاكدت و امنت خلاص بالرب يسوع غيرت اسمي لبشاره الحق او انجيل الحق*

*انجيل الحق*

*GOSPEL OF TRUTH و عشان الكل بيناديني تروث برضه هههههههههه دا بقي اسمي التاني بعد اسمي الحقيقي المخفي لاغراض الامن*

*صلواتكم*

*سلام و نعمه*


----------



## حبة خردل (4 مارس 2010)

*حـــــــــــــــبة خـــــردل ...حبيت الحبة دي قوي لان بإيماننا اللي بيكون مثلها نقدر نحقق حاجات كتير قوي في حياتنا... واسأل مجرب​*


----------



## Mason (4 مارس 2010)

_انا بقى سجلت بالأسم دا _
_لانى بعشقة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا_
_علشان زوجى الغالى هو اللى اختارة لى _​


----------



## Eva Maria (5 مارس 2010)

*أخترت أسمي ماريا, لأنه أسمي في المعمودية, وأفتخر به كثيراً.

ومع انه أسم ام النور السيدة العذراء, لكن لا اعرف كيف اخترت الاسم تحديداً ليكون أسمي المسيحي.

لم اجد خياراً آخر سوى هذا الاسم بالرغم من كثرة الاسماء, وكانه تم تعيينه مسبقاً *


----------

